
Google Security Reward Programs Update - lelf
http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.it/2014/02/security-reward-programs-update.html
======
struct
$10 000 still seems a bit low for a truly serious vulnerability. Could Google
start a vulnerability bidding war and simply make it too expensive to acquire
them?

